# Water color edges



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello, I am new and also just learning to water color, after playing with a lot of different mediums. 
I notice that all my water color edges look fuzzy. I'd love to see a defined edge but don't know how. Can someone tell me a way to help get rid of fuzzy edges? BTW I am using the best water color paper I can find. 100 % cotton Arches and Windsor and Newton Cotman paints.


----------



## Telia (Apr 27, 2021)

pslane1 said:


> Hello, I am new and also just learning to water color, after playing with a lot of different mediums.
> I notice that all my water color edges look fuzzy. I'd love to see a defined edge but don't know how. Can someone tell me a way to help get rid of fuzzy edges? BTW I am using the best water color paper I can find. 100 % cotton Arches and Windsor and Newton Cotman paints.


 Hi pslane1, I think the quality of the lines depends on many factors for example if your paper or the layer you are applying the lines over it is too wet you may have uncontrolled line edges which is the result of the spreading of the color through the edges and having more fuzzy line appearance...Overloading the brush with water or with how much paint you load your brush both have different results you may experience. The techniques of using the watercolor brushes for different line experiences are important too...


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Thank you for replying. I have tried painting wet on dry and just tried wet on wet. Doesn't seem to make much different with the edges. But I am watching videos and trying to learn more. My first problem was being afraid of adding too much water. Now I am over that I think I am doing a bit better.


----------



## hasmig1 (May 3, 2021)

Please watch my paintings!


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

"I notice that all my water color edges look fuzzy. I'd love to see a defined edge but don't know how."

I apologize for being so late to this party.

Have found a relatively simple solution to your challenge... called 'rock and roll.'

1- tape your paper down on all four sides... to a wooden board or cardboard backing.
2- A hard edge on a red flower is a good place to start... like a rose.
3- Don't need to draw the complete rose if not comfortable ... just draw one outer petal.
4- Dab a little water into that petal - up to the edge of the petal.
5- Using a 'round' brush - pick up some red pigment (any brand will do) using just the tip of your brush.
6- Now dip the brush into the water puddle of your rose petal.
7- Here is the secret - 'rock and roll' your paper just slightly - say about 2-3 degree angle - back and forth.
8- You will notice that your red pigment begins to coalesce at the edge of the water puddle.
9- Should you prop your paper up say about a 3 degree angle against a small bottle or whatever and -
let the paper dry - you will see a hard edge where the red pigment has stacked up against the water's edge.
10- This is one of the secrets of watercolor - 'the less you actually paint - the better the painting looks.'

I think you will be pleasantly surprised.

Best regards,
Picassolite


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

picassolite said:


> "I notice that all my water color edges look fuzzy. I'd love to see a defined edge but don't know how."
> 
> I apologize for being so late to this party.
> 
> ...


That is very interesting. I certainly be trying it! Thank you.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

pslane1 said:


> That is very interesting. I certainly be trying it! Thank you.


Talk about coming late to a party that by now is probably over, I'm confessing to being guilty. However, I couldn't help but somehow read over the conversation about paint included in one's pallet. Everyone, sooner or later, develops their own style of getting a job done, so yes, style is important. BUT, you can't simply create a style in the immediate sense. You have to develop it over time. Or maybe and more likely, it will develop the artist. 
Back to the pallet: Do you understand complementary colors? Do you already know which blue pigments mixed with yellow will provide you with which green? Will you use primarily earth tones or stick to that putrid fucshia and baby blue that seems to fill everyone's pallet these days? Doesn't matter what color scheme you use, but why would anyone include black if they have no intention of using it? All this means is-- fill your pallet space with the colors you will use.
I'm going back to the "signature" discussion. Oh god, just sign the darn painting with your name and be done with. If you want to use a bold gothic font, then do so. All this isn't rocket science. It's just pigment applied to a surface...the cave men did it! 
Fuzzy edges are very well addressed above by _Picassolite_. I could say, use a dry brush to pick up a bit of color and then apply that color to dry paper. Let it dry. The edge should be "hard" and clean. End of story, Good Luck.


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Well that's the way I feel about it. Why should I fill a pallet with every color when I am only using a few for my project? I mix them as I need them, but it seems to be a thing for the experts to tell you to put ALL your colors in your palette. Then go back and activate them when you are ready to paint. Also, what is the reason for the swatch chart?
Thank you for replying.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

pslane1 said:


> Well that's the way I feel about it. Why should I fill a pallet with every color when I am only using a few for my project? I mix them as I need them, but it seems to be a thing for the experts to tell you to put ALL your colors in your palette. Then go back and activate them when you are ready to paint. Also, what is the reason for the swatch chart?
> Thank you for replying.


OK, try this as a personal clincher to the whole question:
Let's say you want to paint the bottom part of your picture with grass. We know that grass is green, or made up of yellow and blue. Select a yellow, any yellow you have and put it onto your pallet. Next, select two blues, only two. Mix one blue with your yellow and set it aside. Mix the second blue with your yellow. Now you have two distinct greens for grass of some type. paint some grass any way you like. 
Next, decide you want to paint some darker grass on top of the previous grass. This third grass can be made from one of your previously made greens PLUS a little bit of any red you select. Mix just a tiny bit of red. Notice how the green changes to a darker color. (You're mixing complementary colors red+green) If you like the darker color, paint it right on top of your dry grass to accomplish "dead grass standing over live green grass". Send me an image. I'd like to see what you created using only 3 colors. AND, next time, if you like the result just accomplished, you'll know what pigments to use. 
How's that for a start? Color theory can be fun, but few ever think so.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

3Eggs said:


> OK, try this as a personal clincher to the whole question:
> Let's say you want to paint the bottom part of your picture with grass. We know that grass is green, or made up of yellow and blue. Select a yellow, any yellow you have and put it onto your pallet. Next, select two blues, only two. Mix one blue with your yellow and set it aside. Mix the second blue with your yellow. Now you have two distinct greens for grass of some type. paint some grass any way you like.
> Next, decide you want to paint some darker grass on top of the previous grass. This third grass can be made from one of your previously made greens PLUS a little bit of any red you select. Mix just a tiny bit of red. Notice how the green changes to a darker color. (You're mixing complementary colors red+green) If you like the darker color, paint it right on top of your dry grass to accomplish "dead grass standing over live green grass". Send me an image. I'd like to see what you created using only 3 colors. AND, next time, if you like the result just accomplished, you'll know what pigments to use.
> How's that for a start? Color theory can be fun, but few ever think so.
> View attachment 67451


here's my green swatch chart. Can you read all the various colors mixed to make 25 different greens greens?


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

3Eggs said:


> here's my green swatch chart. Can you read all the various colors mixed to make 25 different greens greens?
> View attachment 67452


I forgot to mention other important factors about having all your colors on the pallet. 1) The experts are seldom really experts, but they often think they are.
2) Learning how to paint with any medium is like learning how to walk. Use small steps to begin with. 
3) There is no magic formula that describes how many colors to place upon any pallet. 
4) More isn't better. 
5) Develop/expand your pallet over time and through experience. 
6) One artist can't paint for another. 
7) Advice is most relative to the person providing it.


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

3Eggs said:


> OK, try this as a personal clincher to the whole question:
> Let's say you want to paint the bottom part of your picture with grass. We know that grass is green, or made up of yellow and blue. Select a yellow, any yellow you have and put it onto your pallet. Next, select two blues, only two. Mix one blue with your yellow and set it aside. Mix the second blue with your yellow. Now you have two distinct greens for grass of some type. paint some grass any way you like.
> Next, decide you want to paint some darker grass on top of the previous grass. This third grass can be made from one of your previously made greens PLUS a little bit of any red you select. Mix just a tiny bit of red. Notice how the green changes to a darker color. (You're mixing complementary colors red+green) If you like the darker color, paint it right on top of your dry grass to accomplish "dead grass standing over live green grass". Send me an image. I'd like to see what you created using only 3 colors. AND, next time, if you like the result just accomplished, you'll know what pigments to use.
> How's that for a start? Color theory can be fun, but few ever think so.
> View attachment 67451


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Yes, that's a good start. I love experimenting with colors. I don't have anything going right now, had to take some time off. But here is one of my old ones before I learned how to paint wet.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Easiest way to get sharp edges is to lay down some water in the area the edge is desired then give it a moment to partially dry - that point where it is no longer glossy but still damp to the touch. Then drop in the paint an let it dry. The paint won't travel beyond the wet area and produce a good sharp edge that can then be softened if/as desired.

A note on Winsor & Newton paints. They have to distinct lines/brands: Professional (more expensive) and student, Cotman. My experience with both is that the Professional, more expensive, line works just as good as the Cotman (student) line but no better.


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

That's good to know. Thank you Mullanphy.


----------

